# new to this site



## allis_chalmers_man78 (Jul 5, 2009)

im new on this site. i just got 2 girl mice arial and cally. i have had lots of diffrent little animal thow. lots of fun to have the mice. my dughter is 3 she loves to watch them also. have a great day


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 30, 2009)

welcome to the forum 

Lisa


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi and welcome


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome

Paul


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum


----------

